

Kickstarter: Work started, 135$ of 500$ funded,mkvirtualenv helper - mtrgroup
http://mtr.website/2015/02/02/working-on-project.html

======
mtrgroup
We are pleased to announce yourself on Kickstarter with a small django
package, for more info please read the description on the Kickstarter.com.
Kickstarter is the best way to get an independent assessment and the
opportunity to listen to your opinion. It also allows us to assess the demand
for the development of necessary packages, as well as make it easier for us,
the developers, to increase your efficiency.

Our task is to help to the django developers community by simplifying theirs
life. In any case, we will implement the project even if the campaign fail,
but your help would motivate us in the future to develop much-needed community
packages that are suitable for use in real production projects.

